# Church Farm, Woodhorn Village - Sept 2011



## Bluedragon (Sep 26, 2011)

This is Church Farm, situated on the edge of the tiny hamlet of woodhorn, bordering Newbiggin-by-the-sea aprox 2 Miles to the east of Ashington in Northumberland.

I have tried unsuccessfuly to find information about the site, and none of the locals seem to know much apart from they think it might be previously owned by RioTintoAlcan (owners of the nearby Aluminium smelting plant) and that it is now used and abused by druggies, drunks and fly tippers!

Its been derelict for as long as i can remember and i drive past on an almost daily basis. there is the main building which is still standing, which appears to be barns and a garage, the house which has been reduced to a tiny pile of rubble and a lot of weeds, and possibly another barn which is now just a concrete slab in the ground.

if anyoe else knows of its history please feel free to share! 




Picture 001 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr



Picture 002 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr



Picture 003 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr



Picture 004 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr



Picture 005 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr



Picture 006 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr



Picture 007 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr
love that window!



Picture 008 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr



Picture 009 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr



Picture 012 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr



Picture 013 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr



Picture 015 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr
these chains were all over the place, no idea what they were for!



Picture 020 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr



Picture 022 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr



Picture 023 by Bluedragon423, on Flickr

many more one my flickr click here


----------



## Bluedragon (Oct 1, 2011)

just found out that planning permission has been granted to level this site and build 12 houses! Such a shame, could easily be re developed into a lovley small holding!


----------



## highcannons (Oct 1, 2011)

*Chains*

Are they sky hooks?


----------



## smiler (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice One BD, There’s a somewhat similar farm near to me, I have enjoyed nosing around it for a few years now but never got around to posting it, I’ll do it next week, lovely pics, Thanks


----------



## Bluedragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks, its an interesting little place and its great to get positive feedback aswell seeing as im still very much a newbie!


----------



## Janey68 (Oct 2, 2011)

Lovely old buildings. Thanx


----------



## st33ly (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice little find


----------



## smiler (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry BD, its not going to get posted, went back to update my pics today and found that a Barn Owl had taken up residency, they as you may know are a protected species, I did disturb her and she flew off, did a circuit of the farm and then returned to her roost and I left.
I have told the local barn owl preservation folk about her and she is a new find, and was asked not to post the farms location on an open forum.


----------



## Bluedragon (Oct 4, 2011)

Very sensible! It would be awful if the chavs got ahold of her or trashed her nest! U will have to post them up when the owl has "flown the nest" im always interested in farms!


----------



## jonney (Oct 6, 2011)

Cheers for this BD I have driven past here many times and have never had the time to stop and have a nosey around


----------



## Madkitten1 (Sep 6, 2022)

This is my aunties old farm


----------



## HistoryBuff (Sep 6, 2022)

Madkitten1 said:


> This is my aunties old farm


Interesting. The place looks nice. Did you visit there very often?


----------

